# J.B Corn Haunt Plans and Books



## Aquayne

This started on another thread and I thought it would be a good source to share and discuss. I have read all of the books and love them. His use of angular modules to form the maze I believe is genius. Hope other want to discus it also.
The books are now public domain and free at:
http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCornCDPage.html


----------



## kciaccio

Thank you much!


----------



## Aquayne

Make sure you look at the picture file. there are great layouts. I love the idea of the pivoting wall.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man theres alot of info there. I'm still not done reading all of it. Does anybody know if the videos were made public?


----------



## Lilly

DOC...
The Parking Lot Haunted House by JB Corn good overview of Castle Dragon, JB's haunt near Dallas. A good tape to own.

Dark Attraction Advanced Designs by JB Corn more info on JB's haunt. Another good tape to get!

They don't sell them but 
www.scareyguys.com 
may be able to tell you where to get them
or 
JBCorn DVD is available here and there and is free. If you are an IAHA member (from haunt world forum) 
prob best bet from IAHA
info onit
http://74.125.95.104/search?q=cache...eadme.rtf+JBCorn+DVD&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


----------



## Aquayne

One idea he wrote about was that of anticipation. He had the sound effect of a chainsaw but did not actually have one in one of his haunts. The anticipation and not having seen it yet was enough to put patrons on edge and enhance the experience. 

I have always wondered where to store all of the panels used for a haunt.


----------



## Terrormaster

He's one of the best. I've skimmed most of the material and it's phenomenal. Last year I found a program online that lets you design your layout using his triangle grid system. The program was nothing spectacular but was useful. I'll have to track it down again.

-TM


----------



## joker

Isometric graph paper is available like the small sample pictured below.


----------



## Aquayne

I hope everyone had a chance to download the information.


----------



## ghost37

Thanks Aquayne for the info. I haven't gone through everything yet, but I am sure it will be very useful.


----------



## Revenant

I downloaded that and printed it out a year ago. Good, good stuff.

The only part I would call outdated was the use of an oil cracker for fog FX. I would just go ahead and use the glycol-based foggers we're already using... an oil cracker produces a much larger droplet size than a pro-grade oil-based fogger so it's not a true dry fog. And the true dry fog from an oil based fogger comes with a pretty hefty price tag.

I'd say if you have JB's books and Kelly Allen's Haunt Entrepreneur book (to cover the financial/biz aspects of it) you pretty much have all the info you need.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

*Hey guys, not to resurrect an old thread . . . still . . .*

That link for JB Corn's books seems to be dead. Does anyone know where another one might be? Someone mentioned that if the link ever were to vanish (which, regrettably, it finally did), someone would probably be along to post another. Well, I'm hoping that that is the case! 

I worked with Jay back in '98. He was a gentleman and a scholar. I even went out with his daughter once (kinda), on Halloween no less. He was one of the greats, and I would love to help continue his legacy in any way I can.

Thank You.

BM


----------



## Phil

Here it is: http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCorn CD.html


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Phil said:


> Here it is: http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCorn CD.html


Awesome! Thank so much!

Any word anyone on the videos?

BM


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I used to have the videos. I'll look around and see if I can find where I got them. If I remember correctly, one of the boxes had a label on it.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

The books look great and it's awesome reading them . . . one thing . . . weren't there pictures in the books? I saw a hard copy of one of them and it had pics iirc. Assuming there are, I wouldn't mind helping with a bit of formatting.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

BrotherMysterio said:


> The books look great and it's awesome reading them . . . one thing . . . weren't there pictures in the books? I saw a hard copy of one of them and it had pics iirc. Assuming there are, I wouldn't mind helping with a bit of formatting.


How do we edit our posts? I found a typo.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BrotherMysterio said:


> How do we edit our posts? I found a typo.


Your post count isn't high enough yet to be able to edit posts (need 10) 

You can a) go post in the games section to increase your post count
b) send me a PM and I'll correct your post
c) add a new post with your corrections and I'll fix it for you


----------



## Phil

There are line drawings in an odd format, but the only photos in the download version appear to be in the Castle Dragon Photos & Scene Studies. Have never seen the original books.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Hauntiholik said:


> Your post count isn't high enough yet to be able to edit posts (need 10)
> 
> You can a) go post in the games section to increase your post count
> b) send me a PM and I'll correct your post
> c) add a new post with your corrections and I'll fix it for you


Ah, no worries! I'll be blowing past 10 posts in no time! 

BM


----------



## pennywise

I downloaded these books and pics a while ago as well. I had no idea that there were videos to accompany them. I would be very interested in seeing them if anyone has them or know where I can get them. Thanks.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

pennywise said:


> I downloaded these books and pics a while ago as well. I had no idea that there were videos to accompany them. I would be very interested in seeing them if anyone has them or know where I can get them. Thanks.


Did the files have the pics and technical drawings embedded in the book .doc files?


----------



## Headless

There are technical drawings, but photos are in separate folders. I haven't had time to sit down and have a read yet, but I did flick through a few of the files.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Headless said:


> There are technical drawings, but photos are in separate folders. I haven't had time to sit down and have a read yet, but I did flick through a few of the files.


You know, I'm not seeing any technical files. I was thinking that perhaps there would be a seperate file for the tech pics, and perhaps if you opened the book files in a browser, it would import the tech files, or something to that effect, and then parse the pages. Such is not the case.

I was actually quite surprised that the four books weren't simply PDF's of the original books. I'm not sure why they spent more time editing out words like "@$$" for "a beast of burden in biblical times" and "bejesus" for "bee-gee-gees" and not spending time actually formatting the books into PDFs. With the advent of Open Office, you can convert any Word type file into a PDF with the click of a button. Granted, some may find those words offensive, and I'm sensitive to that. However, it would be really good to have those technical diagrams as well.

Mind you, I'm not complaining. I'm totally thrilled to have them, and it has been a true blessing. I was just sort of at a loss for the reason why it was formatted the way it was.

To that end, I would gladly pay it forward by formatting the books, converting them to PDF's, and even hosting a download site for them.

Does anyone have an idea where the files for those technical drawings are? The books feel positively naked without them.


----------



## Phil

I have converted three of the books to PDF and would be happy to send them to you. They aren't perfect but do have the drawings, which had to be reformatted as the text & measurements on the drawings were skewed and drove me crazy. Might be a good starting point for a proper restoration especially if I can find the OO files.. PM your email and we'll see if how large a file I can send.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Phil said:


> I have converted three of the books to PDF and would be happy to send them to you. They aren't perfect but do have the drawings, which had to be reformatted as the text & measurements on the drawings were skewed and drove me crazy. Might be a good starting point for a proper restoration especially if I can find the OO files.. PM your email and we'll see if how large a file I can send.


That definitely sounds like a plan! Check your PM.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Thanks to Mr. Phil, we have something that is definitely working. Phil started doing work on them, and so far it's been very astute and helpful. I would like to also work on the books as an ongoing project to make sure they are properly formatted and complete. If anyone would like to get extra eyes on them, let me know.


----------



## niblique71

I'm really enjoying reading this. It will help me immensely for 2012.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

niblique71 said:


> I'm really enjoying reading this. It will help me immensely for 2012.


Excellent! Do you have a copy of the books?


----------



## niblique71

BrotherMysterio said:


> Excellent! Do you have a copy of the books?


I don't have a physical copy of the book(s). I just have what I downloaded from the links provided earlier. Tons of great info there even if it's incomplete.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

niblique71 said:


> I don't have a physical copy of the book(s). I just have what I downloaded from the links provided earlier. Tons of great info there even if it's incomplete.


Incomplete?


----------



## Damian Jay

*Resurrecting the thread - albeit briefly*

Hi all,
I've been reading this forum pretty much solidly for the last few days, gaining insights and some great ideas along the way.

While I'm not in the business (yet!) of making or setting up a Haunt, I do tour spooky shows here in the UK.

I'm currently in talks with a local village hall for a 2014 Haunt culminating in a family Frite Nite show.

Reading this thread I'm intrigued as to which Books / PDF's are being discussed and where I can get a copy from please.
I followed a couple of links and was saddened to read of the passing of 'Nightmare Tony' who I gather was the Author.

Any help or advice as to where / how I could get a copy of his books or PDF's would be greatly appreciated.

Damian


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Damian Jay said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading this forum pretty much solidly for the last few days, gaining insights and some great ideas along the way.
> 
> While I'm not in the business (yet!) of making or setting up a Haunt, I do tour spooky shows here in the UK.
> 
> I'm currently in talks with a local village hall for a 2014 Haunt culminating in a family Frite Nite show.
> 
> Reading this thread I'm intrigued as to which Books / PDF's are being discussed and where I can get a copy from please.
> I followed a couple of links and was saddened to read of the passing of 'Nightmare Tony' who I gather was the Author.
> 
> Any help or advice as to where / how I could get a copy of his books or PDF's would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Damian


The author wasn't Nightmare Tony, but, in fact, JB Corn himself. However, just before JB died, he asked Tony to be the custodian of this books and vids and make sure they were available in the public domain. Tony was working on that project, and I joined him in that pursuit just before he died. I should have the current PDF's of the books, plus I think the vid files, and I'll see about getting them to you.

Have you ever done a haunt before (home haunt and whatnot), and what is your general experience with it?

C.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damian Jay said:


> Any help or advice as to where / how I could get a copy of his books or PDF's would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Damian


Try here:

http://www.chillisintheair.com/jb-corn/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks Roxy! I've been searching for a copy of those for a while, and it even has the videos!


----------



## sister

Thank you so much!


----------



## FINNS

That's outstanding! Thank you, Roxy!


----------

